# wich part of north dakota?



## poganski5 (Jul 13, 2005)

Which part of North dakota holds the most geese during the season?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I think we had this very discussion last year.

Wasn't the consensus Pembina?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

The very southwest part of the state is a sure winner!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I remember that discussion as well, and yes, Pembina was the most popular response.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Funny I remember the conversation mentioning Golva as a goose killing hot spot!

poganski

We are having a little fun with you. You will be hard pressed to get anyone on this site to give you exact locations of prime hunting areas. Go to the USFW site and look at the flyway/migration maps and pick your spots, call the local chamber of commerce in the areas you choose and ask them for locations and advise. Not trying to be a jerk but many threads on this site have been devoted to this topic and they all end up ugly so we generally don't go there any longer.

Bob


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

Pembina was the hot spot last year, but this year the SW is the place to go, not as much pressure and the hatch was outstanding.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Medora!!


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Grassy Butte area hold's a few, you can also try the MEADORA/ FRYBURG area too! Pull out a topo map and find some potholes and wait for them to come back to the water to rest then SMOKE UM UP from your "duck boat"!
:sniper:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

[siteimg]1918[/siteimg]
Although it isn't highlighted on the map, Pembina was definitely the best spot in the state last year for honkers.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks for highlighting Matt.


----------

